#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 獅子的紙鈔

## 寒燒

這個，是肯亞貨幣20先令紙鈔的背面圖案

該圖是小弟從DeviantArt網站上找來的，網站：http://kovu6780.deviantart.com/art/k...rency-72113926

----------


## a70701111

嘎撲……
好吸引人的鈔票XD
不過拿小孩子去換，不知道能換到幾張。
鈔票上大部分還是人物最多，很少有動物的呢……
在下喜歡這樣的紙鈔……

----------


## 影狼

好漂亮喔 果然很有該國家的特色耶
不過我們不是也有梅花鹿跟小雞(大誤)的鈔票?   :Mr. Green: 
如果把所有有動物圖案的鈔票都收集起來一定很好看!

----------


## 獠牙

話說匯豐出的港幣也是獅子喔






話說台灣的護照裡面都是黑面琵鷺喔,
而且每頁都不一樣


如果要說國家特色的話...
強烈建議德國護照上面應該要是德國蟑螂! (爆)

----------


## a70701111

嘎撲……
獅子的石像？
沒想到錢幣上的印刷，有時候真的很有趣阿。
護照嗎？很可惜，在下還沒出過國呢……
不過能看到這麼多錢幣也算不錯啦XD

----------


## 許狼中將

如果台灣的硬幣紙鈔也能把那些老蔣老孫換掉改成動物就好了！
中將是比較希望在紙鈔上面看到台灣土狗或雲豹。
現在的1000和500元紙鈔都有動物了！
期待硬幣也可以這個樣子！

----------


## 幻滅之犬

好帥的紙鈔
好想換幾張
放在自己的身邊
保存保存

不知道比值是多少??

----------


## 阿翔

酷哦！
不知道有沒有狼的、虎的、龍的、馬的…
*（天狼之音：獸來把這小子拖出去><）*
始終覺得虎比獅子酷…

----------


## wingwolf

好漂亮的獅子
色彩和動作、氣氛都好美
有很溫馨的感覺^^

動物的鈔票
我只見過美國的白頭鷹硬幣
沒想到還有更漂亮的^^

----------


## 若葉

真好~看到了獅子在紙鈔上面XD

不知道 獅子在肯亞這個國家代表的意義是什麼呢~

感覺應該是很特別的意義?

----------


## 雄峰二形

看多了還是肯亞的那張比較好看!!

小問一下:

肯亞的匯率是多少阿?(那張要多少錢啦?)

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

獅子果然很正點啦><
(但我還是最i狼喔)((被其他貓族毆飛

----------


## 小劍

在下是認為，每一個國家，
都有每一個國家的代表動物，
而之所以選那一種動物，可能是因為某些故事，
或者是特有種，所以才回出險那麼多種動物吧！

----------


## sanari

之前被人騙出國時留的港幣
窮小孩一名
只有小面額的說

----------

